# Odd Pleco tank driftwood project.



## Anchor

Love the concept. There's always a lot of beautiful plecos to choose from. Any particular plants your going to use, and why?


----------



## longgonedaddy

Wow. I'd love to find driftwood like that in any store! I may as well look in the lumberyard, some of the twisted 2x4's have more character than a lot of the DW I've seen in the past few years. 

Interested to see what plecos you choose. Lots of options with a tank that size.


----------



## theDCpump

Anchor said:


> plants to use, and why?


I was going to start simple with thick Anubias varieties.
Anubias barteri var. nana also, because it worked well before with the same group of plecos.


----------



## theDCpump

longgonedaddy said:


> Wow. I'd love to find driftwood like that in any store! I may as well look in the lumberyard, some of the twisted 2x4's have more character than a lot of the DW I've seen in the past few years.
> 
> Interested to see what plecos you choose. Lots of options with a tank that size.


L200 green phantom at about 6 inches.
L190 Panaque nigrolineatus about 6 inches.
Two snowballs at 5 inches.
L240 4 inch Vampire.
L75 at 4 inches.
L114 at 4 inches.
Two cory cats and possibly even the small habrosus species.

As for something off the ground, the rasboras school in just the right current or when they are nervous.


----------



## Brian Rodgers

Holy cow, the Cube pops!! 
Can't wait to see what you do with the 80 gallon.


----------



## theDCpump

*
Slow build.
*
*Fish, plants and algae doing what they do.*


----------



## longgonedaddy

That's a beautiful fish room. The pleco tank is coming along nicely.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

Very nice! I've always had a soft spot for plecos. Sometimes, I feel like they're under appreciated. Glad to see a dedicated pleco tank!


----------



## Nordic

Yeah they are cool... I went from having 3 to 14.


----------



## theDCpump

*Thanks for the complements.
This forum is full of good stuff.*











*2 of 3 Silver Dragon Gobies .*










*Silver Dragon Gobies love food.*







































*Rasboras below.*










*Sump Osmolators.*


----------



## geisterwald

What lights are you using (on all your tanks I mean)?


----------



## bk.

geisterwald said:


> What lights are you using (on all your tanks I mean)?


They look like the Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun.

http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A160_Tuna_Sun.php


----------



## theDCpump

geisterwald said:


> What lights are you using (on all your tanks I mean)?


*A160WE Tuna Sun. Kessil
All are on lowest settings.
40Watts each on high.*

They are whisper quiet but not quiet.
At times, they need to be shop-vac'd sometimes from the dust.

I did not like the Kessil chain link "controller".
I was not for me.
The ease of dialing the standard "dimmer" style is so nice.

I would recommend.:thumbsup: A160WE.
As for the proper spectrum for what I am doing, I have no clue!?
I make things look nice, but take my advice with some thought that I'm really a huge noob here.

I try to add pics to keep some interest.











*There is a little 30 gallon of bumblebee gobies and Kuhlis on the floor under the internet TV on the wall.*
It is going to be an 48"x24"x16" -80gal.
*It has 2 Kessil A160WE lights.*

The board was completed yesterday for that tank to sit on.
We need to shim up the stand as well, and toss the tank from the floor up onto the stand.
Farlowella cats are in 2 of the 3 tanks.

Sumps are next.
That 30 on the floor was supposed to be the sump of the 80.
Instead were trying to just do a standard 80 with some poret HMF style or hydro sponges as we have currently.


----------



## theDCpump

*An added 20 gallon sump top off helps keep everything to stay normal for 2 weeks, if needed.

*top off robots are a must have.*
40 breeder sump with 20high top off.
Open doors nice and clean and modern looking.
Sump lights are all you need for a quick view.


----------



## NickRummy

Where did you get the driftwood from? I have a piece that looks almost identical and we're both from the Cleveland area. I may pick your brain about plecos, I'm looking to get one for my 29g and want something interesting.

Bump: Here's an old photo when I was starting out.


----------



## theDCpump

NickRummy said:


> Where did you get the driftwood from? I have a piece that looks almost identical and we're both from the Cleveland area. I may pick your brain about plecos, I'm looking to get one for my 29g and want something interesting.
> 
> Bump: Here's an old photo when I was starting out.


Hi, the thread notification did not pop up for me.
I think it does that when you quote me vs. just a non-quote reply.
-not sure on that yet.

Driftwood at Aquatica - from Samurai Steve!
We get it at Black Friday or the holiday sales.
A small percentage is off when Steve does a sale.
We have a few nice ones that look great.

In the 29 of yours, I'd stay with a small species that wont trash stuff.
Some dig plants hard.

We have a lot of albino spotted plecos that keep breeding.
The males have a nice bushy beard.
They are decently gentle, opposed to the pushy types out there.
The veil is heavy in the genetics on some too.

I'll pm you some stuff for adoption.

Bump: Can you see the farlowella cat fish?


----------



## NickRummy

Thanks! and yes, looks just like a root!


----------



## BettaBettas

theDCpump said:


> Hi, the thread notification did not pop up for me.
> I think it does that when you quote me vs. just a non-quote reply.
> -not sure on that yet.
> 
> Driftwood at Aquatica - from Samurai Steve!
> We get it at Black Friday or the holiday sales.
> A small percentage is off when Steve does a sale.
> We have a few nice ones that look great.
> 
> In the 29 of yours, I'd stay with a small species that wont trash stuff.
> Some dig plants hard.
> 
> We have a lot of albino spotted plecos that keep breeding.
> The males have a nice bushy beard.
> They are decently gentle, opposed to the pushy types out there.
> The veil is heavy in the genetics on some too.
> 
> I'll pm you some stuff for adoption.
> 
> Bump: Can you see the farlowella cat fish?


Found it in one second! 


With all seriousness this took me literally around 3 minutes to find... I feel dumb... :nerd:


----------



## theDCpump

*Male Albino pleco.*

He's been a busy boy for the last year or two.
We deiced to not keep up with all the hassle and decided to shut down the 20 long Breeder they were all in.

The half dozen glass cats from the other tank are going in as well.
The one glass cat lost both eyes as a youngster.
It eats more than the others due to not being scared of me or the sight of humans.
Rasboras darted to the back, as seen in the cat photo.


----------



## BettaBettas

that GC looks strangely spooky


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision

Beautiful pleco you got there. I love the fish room as well. That's literally what I'm dreaming off when I move to a house (hopefully later this year). Unfortunately, I lost all my pleco a while back but I did have my 55 G aquarium as an exotic pleco at one point. You should add some Gold Nuggets to the mix. Forgot the exact L# (and too lazy to Google lol).


----------



## theDCpump

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> Beautiful pleco you got there. I love the fish room as well. That's literally what I'm dreaming off when I move to a house (hopefully later this year). Unfortunately, I lost all my pleco a while back but I did have my 55 G aquarium as an exotic pleco at one point. You should add some Gold Nuggets to the mix. Forgot the exact L# (and too lazy to Google lol).


I have good plecos a few on the list.
We're looking to upgrade the tank from a smaller Ehiem to one of the larger Current USA DC pumps out there.
Our 1262 Universal Pump (900 GPH) is too much noise in a really quiet room. 
It has a low hum and will be a back up pump waiting for a bad day.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision

Just got two exotic plecos from my brother's tank

Blue Phantom and Snowball


----------

